# Picking up a new daily tomorrow - PICS ADDED



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

So I had the Clio 172 for the first 4 months while the tt has been off the road and it has been mega fun BUT given my daily commute is on a roads and motorways rather than country lanes or racetracks I decided to get something else instead.

I am picking up an E46 convertible tomorrow in a metallic grey colour. It's done about 75k but on a 3 litre diesel it's only just run in. I am actually quite excited but I have probably single handedly condemned the uk to having nothing but rainy days till winter lol.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have an a4 cab for the last 5 months its been great then when we had sun on fri/sat/sun last week it broke, now its fixed (under warrantee  ) its raining  never mind its worth it for 5 days a year :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jays_225 said:


> i have an a4 cab for the last 5 months its been great then when we had sun on fri/sat/sun last week it broke, now its fixed (under warrantee  ) its raining  never mind its worth it for 5 days a year :lol:


I did look at a4's too but tbh I wanted to try something non-Audi  
What's your thoughts on the a4?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the pics Matt


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

At last a sensible daily mate! Is this Lee's old E46 330D or you gone and got one too?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> At last a sensible daily mate! Is this Lee's old E46 330D or you gone and got one too?


Mine is a rag top


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt B said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> > i have an a4 cab for the last 5 months its been great then when we had sun on fri/sat/sun last week it broke, now its fixed (under warrantee  ) its raining  never mind its worth it for 5 days a year :lol:
> ...


I love it, I had the roof motor go the other day ( typical as it was hot) but its under warrantee and replaced in 4 hours. Mines. 2.0tdi s line but I cannot fault it. Still a ragtop but quiet, easy cruiser, I deviated after my tt but it only took 6 months for me to come back to Audi. Get the top down when you can or you find u might never use it :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt you will love it m8,the sun will be out later and with all the family in and the roof down you will never look back 8) 8) if you need a hand with the fabsil give us a shout and will come round

When you go soft you will not miss being hard


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> Matt you will love it m8,the sun will be out later and with all the family in and the roof down you will never look back 8) 8) if you need a hand with the fabsil give us a shout and will come round
> 
> When you go soft you will not miss being hard


Hey Syd

I might well take you up on that offer


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I bourght my Fabsil GOLD last week Syd after you said on FB. However Im still struggling to get Roof 100% clean? Any advice? Does it have to be 100% clean? Ive got all the mold etc.... off but some bits are lighter then other on the roof. Any advice on what to clean with rather then just warm water and car shampoo? (Tooth brush and nail brushes)

Matt - If your flaps go get them removed! My best mate has one and she got new flaps :roll: :lol: after hers went, but they went again within 2 years! I wanted one but couldnt trust myself with RWD as Id driift it everywhere and it would end in tears!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> I bourght my Fabsil GOLD last week Syd after you said on FB. However Im still struggling to get Roof 100% clean? Any advice? Does it have to be 100% clean? Ive got all the mold etc.... off but some bits are lighter then other on the roof. Any advice on what to clean with rather then just warm water and car shampoo? (Tooth brush and nail brushes)
> 
> Matt - If your flaps go get them removed! My best mate has one and she got new flaps :roll: :lol: after hers went, but they went again within 2 years! I wanted one but couldnt trust myself with RWD as Id driift it everywhere and it would end in tears!


DOnt you even think about my flaps lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good Matt 

Even though its a BMW


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Looks good Matt
> 
> Even though its a BMW


Thanks Neil.
Picked up a hardtop off eBay for 400 quid too  It was advertised as black but it's actually a very very dark blue. Surprisingly it looks awesome on  got the g220 out today to get it nice n shiny


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

[/quote]

Looks the business mate very very noce looking motor 8) would you mind saying how much you paid for it?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

PM'd


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

All this talk of soft and hard and flaps. Get a room guys 

hahahaha [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

